# For all you diesel hot rodders: this ones for you!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A little late, but funny


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I see that all the time I believe I live in the capital of the world for those trucks nearby there is a place called East Coast diesel and also Pro diesel Werks. Those trucks are seen every day here either being driven drug or hauled by my place


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

What exactly does those numbnuts do to them to make them smoke like that?

Most diesel trucks on the road made in the last 10 years or so you hardly tell they're a diesel when you're behind them as far as smoke and smell.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

On another note....speaking of Earth day.....I heard, but didn't validate, that the guy that came up with Earth Day murdered his wife and attempted to compost her body......something on that order


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> A little late, but funny


You had my hopes up. I was hoping to see the "after" of that old Cummins/IH found in a fencerow on another thread...

Maybe next time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> What exactly does those numbnuts do to them to make them smoke like that?
> 
> Most diesel trucks on the road made in the last 10 years or so you hardly tell they're a diesel when you're behind them as far as smoke and smell.


Crank the fuel up but running a stock turbo.

Kid we had a few years ago working here was talking about getting a kit to open the waste gate just so you can roll an obscene amount of coal.

Tried to tell em it doesn't take smoke to make power, that and do something like purposely trying to choke a neighborhood out will have all mods banned to diesels.

Seen a drive in dyno day on youtube, guy drove in a late 201* something Cummins, no smoke whatsoever, turned over 1100hp on the dyno.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> On another note....speaking of Earth day.....I heard, but didn't validate, that the guy that came up with Earth Day murdered his wife and attempted to compost her body......something on that order


Yes sir, that's right. 
Philadelphia's very own Ira Einhorn. Mr "earth day". aka "the Unicorn Killer" He was a liberal communist that hung around the university of Pennsylvania campus looking to impress young women in the 70's with his liberal garbage. One very lovely young lady, holly Maddox, got very impressed with him and moved in with him. However, she left him, and he murdered her, left her body in a steamer trunk, then fled for France to avoid capital murder charges just like any chicken shit little liberal would. 
Eventually DA Lynn Abraham got him extradited back to the US where he faced murder charges.

Another wonderful personality from Philadelphia.
If you want to read a really amazing Philadelphia story, read about the "MOVE" headquarters bombing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOVE

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_the_Fire_Burn


----------



## Cobercow (Dec 4, 2015)

If your interested in making black smoke, just duck tape your air filter.....it does the same thing


----------

